

Don't start a company. Start a company. - robertgaal
http://renatovaldes.com/?p=8

======
georgekv
Better titled as "Don't start a start-up. Start a company."

(Also, nearly unreadable as grey text on black background. Thank goodness for
<http://lab.arc90.com/experiments/readability/>)

------
booboo
Why was this even posted? It had like one mini point to make. C'mon folks,
let's be a little more selective here.

------
idlewords
"That feeling you get after a successful pitch, is what rockstars feel when
they go off stage"

I can see Keith Moon right now, stumbling off a stage with his ears ringing,
shrieking groupies straining to get past his bodyguards, thinking to himself
"this must be what it's like to pitch an electronic business card startup".

Pro tip: you are not a rock star.

------
mattheww
That's an extremely interesting choice of style settings. The combination of
black background with small, dark gray text forces the reader to focus very
hard to read it.

This is one of the few times I've noticed some sort of contrast optical
illusion after viewing a web site (ie when I clicked the back button to return
to HN after reading the post).

------
Flemlord
Grey on black is difficult to read.

